# Rabbit Hunting Competition



## Big City

ATTENTION RABBIT HUNTERS!!!! 

Cottontail Rabbit Hunting Tournament 

DO NOT FIELD DRESS THE RABBITS UNTILL AFTER 
WEIGH IN - GREAT LAKES BEAGLE CLUB- Otisville, MI 
SUNDAY MARCH 14TH, 2010 

$40.00 PER TEAM  2 TO 6 MEMBER TEAMS 
CASH PAYBACK AND TROPHY FOR HEAVYEST 4 RABBIT SACK! 
TROPHY & 50lbs of PRIDE DOG FOOD FOR HEAVEST SINGLE RABBIT! 
TROPHY FOR YOUNGEST SUCCESSFUL RABBIT HUNTER! 
TROPHY FOR OLDEST SUCCESSFUL RABBIT HUNTER! 

PRE-ENTRY TAKEN BY PHONE, MAIL, OR Enter on Morning of Hunt at Great Lakes Beagle Club or at George Pirmans house - 7:00am 8:00am 

Enjoy a day of hunting with dogs or without, (no hunting on Great Lakes Beagle Club). 

WEIGH-IN AT THE CLUBHOUSE 4pm-5pm 
Deadline for weigh in is at 5:00pm sharp (be in parking lot) 
Each team will be allowed to weigh 6 rabbits; the best 4 will be entered. Top 3 team weights wins, split 50% of entry fee Money-split 50, 30, &20 percent payback. 

All game must have been killed that day. DO NOT FIELD DRESS THE RABBITS! The club will reserve the right to disqualify any game and disqualify any team if necessary. All game must go with you after weigh in. Teams must follow Michigan State Game Laws. 
Mail entry fee, check, payable to Great Lakes Beagle Club, send list of team Members and your teams captain name, address, phone number 

Mark Goodfellow, 66 W. Millington Road Fostoria, MI 48435 989 795-2093 or cell 810 441-9879 

George Pirman, 3588 Kinneville Rd, Leslie, MI 49251 
517 589-9174 or cell 810 691-7502 

Tell'em Jeff Sent You.

Spaghetti dinner FREE FOR ALL HUNTERS at the club house after your hunt, $5.00 for non-hunters. Dinner will be served starting at 4:00 there will also be a 50/50 raffle. 

Great Lake Beagle Club is a AKC club, member of U.B.G.F., member of MUCC, & MHDF


----------



## buckbartman

that sounds cool, me and my buddy might have to enter your competition. We are always competing each other trying to see who can shoot the most rabbits, it would be interesting to see what other people are getting. Is this your first "competition" or have you had one last year, just wondering what kind of crowd there will be. my buddys uncle is big into running beagles out in that area,otisville,millington. sounds like a fun day runnin the dogs.


----------



## Steven Rhode

Sounds like a good time! I did the Rabbit round-up in North Branch this year and had a blast.


----------



## predatordave

dont you guys be killing all those rabbits around here before breeding season starts 

later, dave


----------



## Big City

Great Lakes Beagle Club has been doing it for a while. I used to be a member there, but thought i'd help them out, and make it a little more public. I think theve recently moved it to the current date, not sure if it was in March before. I usually stop killing March 1st, but i guess killing 4 more wont hurt. 

Not sure how many usually show up, but since only your 4 heaviest rabbits count, it doesnt really matter much.


----------



## micooner

predatordave said:


> dont you guys be killing all those rabbits around here before breeding season starts
> 
> later, dave


My thoughts exactly with the population down I don't need a meat hunt during breeding season. JMHO


----------



## Big City

I felt the same way, but its not my show. Please call one of the 2 guys listed, and let them know that, and maybe it will make a difference for next year.


----------



## Big City

Comming up next week, looks to be a beautiful week ahead of us.


----------



## buckbartman

Big City do you have the adress to the beagle club? my freinds dad says he knows where its at but i want to be sure. Or What spot would be better to meet at the club or at G.Pirmans house? Thanks, it should be a fun day.


----------



## Big City

call one of those #'s. Depends on where your hunting, meet up at which ever is closest. I dont know anymore then whats in the add, those guys will help you out.


----------



## predatordave

the club is located at 10211 E. Wilson Road ottisville, MI. that is all i know also. good luck guys and gals i hope you all have a good time. 

later, dave


----------



## brian c

if yall's havin problems findin rabbits come down to dansville or jackson. on a good day a group of 3 can take 10 rabbits. in febuary we shot 23 rabbits in one day. the dogs had a hay day. so did we. that day their were a few more guys though.


----------



## MERGANZER

micooner said:


> My thoughts exactly with the population down I don't need a meat hunt during breeding season. JMHO


 
Meat hunt during breeding season? Population down????? LOL that is hilarious these things are everywhere and you could not eliminate them if you tried.:lol:

Ganzer


----------



## RemingtonUltimateHunter

Whens the next competition?


----------



## Jim Orman

it was last weekend , they had I think 10 teams,

1st Place- Mark and Ty Goodfellow
2nd Place= George and Billy Pirman


----------



## RemingtonUltimateHunter

Do you know when the next one is? Ive been trying to find some more but im not having any luck. Do you know of anymore?


----------



## Big City

I very rarely get on here. The tourney was a couple weeks ago had a decent turn out. I thought George the guy who runs it said he put a post on here. I really like competitions like that one because its not about how many its about weight. Stops guys from going out and slaughtering them. I never seen how u could actually have a good day running and still kill 15+ rabbits. Not saying that's bad I just like to run them before I shoot. The key to winning a tourney like this is to get into those thick thick spots where rabbits are hard to kill and get to survive and fatten up a bit. That being said my team killed 9 and lost since none were very big.


----------

